# Tried Solo Launcher?



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a self-confessed launcher addict. I've tried just about every launcher out there, free and paid. Yesterday, I stumbled across a great free launcher that works well, has a nice weather widget, and even features missed call, SMS, and email icon notification badges at no additional cost. If you haven't already, check out Solo Launcher:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=home.solo.launcher.free


----------

